# excision olecranon bone spur



## scooter1 (May 16, 2011)

Can you help me with the code for excision of  olecranon bone spur? I considered 24120,  but it isn't really a cyst or tumor. I was also considering 24147.  Any ideas would be 
appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## sunnygirls (May 16, 2011)

*excise olecranon bone spur*

I use 24147 for excision of olecranon bone spur.


----------

